# Uh oh! Akeda Jig & Hitachi Router



## darrinlucas (Sep 21, 2011)

Uh oh! Did I break it? 

Here's the set-up: I'm a pretty smart guy who's very new to woodworking. I'm looking to get into making some cool things around my home, and I wanted anything I do to be super durable. So, I'm learning joinery techniques. Part of my tool collection includes an Akeda dovetail jig and a Hitachi M12V2 Router.

The facts:

The Hitachi router comes with 1/4" and 1/2" collets.
The Akeda router bits are 8mm diameter shanks.
Akeda provides a 1/2" to 8mm collet reducer.
Akeda provides several brass guide bushings as well.



Here are the questions:

1) When I screw the Akeda guide bushing onto the Hitachi template guide adapter (I did use the correct one!), the brass guide bushing loosens up very quickly. How do you make it tight?

2) What is the proper installation of the collet reducer? Should it slide OVER the collet chuck and into the 1/2" Hitachi collet? OR Should I remove the collet chuck, slide the 8mm Akeda collet into the 1/2" Hitachi collet and THEN screw the collet chuck back on?

3) I did it the 2nd way above, BUT my bit is not centered as it passes through the brass guide bushing. Needless to say, all the accuracy is gone then!

4) When I slide the 8mm Akeda collet into the 1/2" Hitachi collet, the 1/2 Hitachi collet split at the non-reinforced end. It's made of some sort of spring-steel, so it's still tight. Should I replace that?

5) Any other tips?

Thanks for the help! 

Darrin


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

darrinlucas said:


> Uh oh! Did I break it?
> 
> *Probably*
> 
> ...


 
I'm assuming you have the M12VC router.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

You may want to try a different reducer also. At least have the one you have checked for size. It shouldn't have caused the collet to crack unless you tightened it down with just the reducer and no bit installed. I like the ones from eagleamerica. The little lip keeps them from falling through the collet when trying to install a bit. They may also sell the spring washers too.
:yes:

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v198-0405/maintenance


----------

